# Bolens G152 48" mower deck question



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have a question regarding a Bolens mower deck for a G152 tractor (1983 model). I need to get a customer a belt for his deck, but there are no tags left on the deck. The belt he brought in is broken and measures about 131" but the ends don't match and there appears to be a part missing. He has no manuals for the unit at all. I was looking around online and he said the deck looked like a model 1349 deck that I found pictures of. Anyone know what the belt length is for this deck? I found someone mentioning it was 136" long and someone else saying 138, but I need to know so I can get the belt ordered. Its a special order from our parts distributor, so I can't return it if its wrong.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Having checked some old parts manuals, I can't find any reference to the 1349 deck - the only deck listed in the books I have is for a 1348 deck which is rear mounted finishing mower style deck that attaches to the 3PL/PTO, I'm guessing the 1349 is the mid mounted deck.

You might want to check out this llink where I've posted Bolens/Iseki parts suppliers in the USA, maybe one of them can assist with details of the belt:- http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/bolens-g174-help-22640/


----------



## jaymes (May 15, 2020)

MBTRAC said:


> Having checked some old parts manuals, I can't find any reference to the 1349 deck - the only deck listed in the books I have is for a 1348 deck which is rear mounted finishing mower style deck that attaches to the 3PL/PTO, I'm guessing the 1349 is the mid mounted deck.
> 
> You might want to check out this llink where I've posted Bolens/Iseki parts suppliers in the USA, maybe one of them can assist with details of the belt:- http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/bolens-g174-help-22640/


----------



## jaymes (May 15, 2020)

i think this may be a long shot, but my husband is looking to obtain a part manual for a bolens 48" mower deck model 1348. he needs to figure out a part for the skid shoe? any help would be greatly appreciated as I can't find anything on the web except this post with anything close to his model #. we also have serial #1480.


----------

